# Anyone know the story.



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Alright, I've been trying to find out. Does anyone know the story on the Forest Gump guy under the Navarre Pier?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Are you talking about the guy with the long hair and beard and no shirt on? I see him all over Navarre, always wearing the same thing.


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Yeah, him. he is usually under the pier in the morning.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

hahaah now you make me wanna go out there just to see him


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Actually, I guess he's a cross between Forest and Castaway.


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

his name is billy.......and hes an alcoholic!


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Billy, don't be a wino. Don't be a fool with your life.


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

Homeless alcoholic. Walks all around Navarre until he is picked up by the Deputies


----------

